# Панические атаки разных тяжестей и текучестей. Что со мной?



## Александр2015 (28 Ноя 2015)

Доброго всем времени суток.Проблема осталась даже после психотерапевта. Вот жду звонок от массажиста назначил невропатолог массаж шейного отдела. Беспокоят но уже реже ПА разных тяжестей и текучестей. Бывает 10минут бывает 2часа. Позвоночник и ребра болят уже каждый день даже с утра делаю зарядку. Правда болеть все начинает через 2-3часа как встану и. Т. Д сейчас много сижу за компом вероятно спина болит от моих заседаний частых. Но не в этом соль дела. Меня беспокоит следующее: Постоянно тянет со спины к земле как будто притяжение какое то. Головокружения легкие, ощущение не реальности постоянно страх он уже хроническим стал что упаду в обморок. Далее бывает что иду а легкие как переполняются воздухом и сложно дышать. Бывает стоять лучше чем сидеть ибо как присяду сразу бывает как будто в животе что то движется и сразу такое состояние слабости и опять сложно вдох сделать. Потом бывает когда нагнусь поднять что то с пола или на корточки сесть туфлю завязать в груди по центру как будто сдавливание идет и трудно дышать опять резкое головокружение. Еще серьезнее беспокоит следующее: в центре груди не важно иду лежу сижу или стою спазм какой то вроде того. Сердце как будто сжимается/сдавливается/режет на 1-2сек потом пытаюсь вдох сделать глубокий а не получается, легкое головокружение потливость не сильная и страх смерти. Груз есть в шее у меня какой то. Как будто она тяжелая и её и голову покачивает постоянно. Теперь о врачах пару слов. Скорых по моим подсчетам было вызвано 6 бригад аж 6. Почти все скорые врачи говорили о ВСД и что с этим живут. Да когда врачи дома то признаюсь я рад так как в случае чего я спасен буду на 99. 9% и естественно никакие кардиограммы не фиксируют у меня ничего. Когда скорая дома я здоров. Стоит им уехать меня постепенно нагнетает прежняя ситуация. Проходил 6-7кардиограмм, невролога, гастроэнтеролога, психотерапевта, тер апевов, кардиолога(за деньги), обследовал голову на предмет циркуляции крови в голове в мозгу у меня. Сдавал мочу и кровь, делал флюшку, колол уколы и пил различные таблетки. А помог мне лишь алкоголь. Я не пью и не курю вообще ничего. Но пью лишь по праздникам и на дни рождения и то не всегда. Но пью крепко довольно. Я к тому что когда я пью я живу как и раньше я здоров и готов к подвигам. Мне 27 лет а я как старик потрепанный жизнью. Слышал что при ВСД помогают физ. Нагрузки и плавание но ВСД ли у меня? Я очень в этом сомневаюсь так как наличие моих симптомов для меня переваливают за рамки симптомов всд я уже думаю что у меня проблемы с почками, с позвонком с сердцем и легкими и что все очень плохо и я так не могу. Мои же друзья говорят что со мной стало? Я наел себе животик 2 складки я не толстый просто появился животик а был всегда пресс! И это когда я курил сигареты и пил и на турники ходил. А сейчас я боюсь подтянуться 10 раз. Да я делаю зарядку но любой физрук скажет что это не зарядка а так сее, разминка. Короче я уже очень устал от этого всего, меня уже жизнь перестает интересовать я уже много представлял что будет после смерти кем я буду и где. Видно у меня невроз ещё плюс ко всему. Вот сейчас пишу сижу концентрирую внимание на тексте а голова у меня как штормит её в общем. Кружится но слабо слабо. Прошу дать мне уже наверное сотую рекомендацию что мне делать вообще и жилец ли я? (Появились боли между лопаток+слегка немеет спина иногда) далее, появилась боль слабая в районе мечевидного отростка. А если на него надавить то боль сильнее. Так то товарищи я думаю это никакая не ВСД а проблемы куда серьезнее.Каждый день присутствуют боли в грудном отделе и реже в поясничном.Шейный отдел хрустит частенько при повороте головы.


----------



## Mercs (28 Ноя 2015)

*Александр2015*,  все что вы описывает есть у большинства пациентов с этого форума.
Принцип действия такой.
Обследование мкр исключить опухоли
Уздг проверить сосуды мозга как там кровоток  , 100% снижен., Узи сердца и экг для исключения патологий сердца.
А дальше к нкврапртологу.
Если кроровоток зажат
То актавигин кавинтон капельно
 , нспвп уколы милофлекс хорошо, пакой ,массаж и электрофорез, плюс миорелаксантов и антидепрессанты. Затем УВТ снять тригеры и только после этого реабилитация лфк плавание спорт


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Ноя 2015)

Явно нуждаетесь в помощи психотерапевта.


Mercs написал(а):


> *Александр2015*,  все что вы описывает есть у большинства пациентов с этого форума.
> Принцип действия такой.
> Обследование мкр исключить опухоли
> Уздг проверить сосуды мозга как там кровоток  , 100% снижен., Узи сердца и экг для исключения патологий сердца.
> ...


Что за чушь вы несете? Не дай Бог таких доброжелателей!


----------



## Mercs (28 Ноя 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Что за чушь вы несете? Не дай Бог таких доброжелателей!


Извините я не врачь , я свой случай описал. Мне схема помогла. Но в случае Александра явно надо психотропные препараты назначенные специалистом. Просто эти ПА и страх смерти у каждого второго с остеохондроз ом

*Владимир Воротынцев*,  извиняюсь но может у Александра МФБС , на фоне которого психосоматика? Почему вы исключает тригерры? Может он весь ходячий триггер? Вот все и зажало. Тогда с массажом и УВТ я думаю должно помочь. Плюс психотерапия однозначно 70 % успеха


----------



## La murr (28 Ноя 2015)

*Mercs*, в приоритете диалог пациента и врача.
Свои предположения оставьте при себе.


----------



## Александр2015 (28 Ноя 2015)

Спасибо за ответы.Но я так и не понял к кому сейчас идти и что делать.

Дополняю своё сообщение.В общем опять психотерапевт...был я у него 1 раз.Назначил дорогущие препараты которые успокаивают и.т.д и.т.п.А так же выявил невроз.У меня со временем развилась фобия я не знаю как она называется но я боюсь находится где либо сам.Как только я остаюсь даже дома один то сразу мысли что что то будет плохое со мной и мне не помогут.В город я сам уже не езжу месяц даже больше.Постоянно с братом хожу.Мне на работу через 3 дня а я боюсь ехать так как брата уже не будет,вернее придется ехать самому у брата другие дела.Потом банальный поход в магазинчик за хлебом для меня превращается в чудовищное путешествие.За время похода я прохожу круги ада.У меня и затрудненное дыхание и толчки в груди и боли разные и головокружения и страх смерти и страх что никто не поможет если мне плохо станет.В общем я хотел бы узнать как можно уничтожить такого рода фобии.Примечательно то что когда (1.5года назад) я курил,выпивал не сильно и не много разумеется и работал то все было на высшем уровне а сейчас я как амеба.Ничего не понимаю как такое со мной могло случится ведь мне 27лет всего то.


----------



## Танюля (28 Ноя 2015)

Александр2015 написал(а):


> Дополняю своё сообщение.В общем опять психотерапевт...был я у него 1 раз.Назначил дорогущие препараты которые успокаивают и.т.д и.т.п.А так же выявил невроз.У меня со временем развилась фобия я не знаю как она называется но я боюсь находится где либо сам.Как только я остаюсь даже дома один то сразу мысли что что то будет плохое со мной и мне не помогут.В город я сам уже не езжу месяц даже больше.Постоянно с братом хожу.Мне на работу через 3 дня а я боюсь ехать так как брата уже не будет,вернее придется ехать самому у брата другие дела.Потом банальный поход в магазинчик за хлебом для меня превращается в чудовищное путешествие.За время похода я прохожу круги ада.У меня и затрудненное дыхание и толчки в груди и боли разные и головокружения и страх смерти и страх что никто не поможет если мне плохо станет.В общем я хотел бы узнать как можно уничтожить такого рода фобии.Примечательно то что когда (1.5года назад) я курил,выпивал не сильно и не много разумеется и работал то все было на высшем уровне а сейчас я как амеба.Ничего не понимаю как такое со мной могло случится ведь мне 27лет всего то.


Есть книжка доктора Курпатова "таблетка от страха" попробуйте почитать, чтобы себя еще больше не накручивать. Ищите хорошего мануального терапевта или остеопата, который поможет спазмы мышечные убрать, ну и веру в себя поможет обрести.


----------



## Александр2015 (29 Ноя 2015)

спасибо,поищу такую книгу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2015)

Александр2015 написал(а):


> Дополняю своё сообщение.В общем опять психотерапевт...был я у него 1 раз.Назначил дорогущие препараты которые успокаивают и.т.д и.т.п.А так же выявил невроз.У меня со временем развилась фобия я не знаю как она называется но я боюсь находится где либо сам.Как только я остаюсь даже дома один то сразу мысли что что то будет плохое со мной и мне не помогут.В город я сам уже не езжу месяц даже больше.Постоянно с братом хожу.Мне на работу через 3 дня а я боюсь ехать так как брата уже не будет,вернее придется ехать самому у брата другие дела.Потом банальный поход в магазинчик за хлебом для меня превращается в чудовищное путешествие.За время похода я прохожу круги ада.У меня и затрудненное дыхание и толчки в груди и боли разные и головокружения и страх смерти и страх что никто не поможет если мне плохо станет.В общем я хотел бы узнать как можно уничтожить такого рода фобии.Примечательно то что когда (1.5года назад) я курил,выпивал не сильно и не много разумеется и работал то все было на высшем уровне а сейчас я как амеба.Ничего не понимаю как такое со мной могло случится ведь мне 27лет всего то.


Вот видите, Вы сами понимаете, что позвоночник тут не причем.


----------



## Александр2015 (29 Ноя 2015)

Может быть и не причем,но боли есть в позвоночнике не сильные но есть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2015)

Вот боли стоит и полечить.
Начните с простого - ЛФК, массаж, физиотерапия.


----------



## Александр2015 (29 Ноя 2015)

понятно.Спасибо за ответы.


----------



## Александр2015 (20 Фев 2016)

Всем доброго времени суток.Я уже к вам обращался,но появился повод ещё раз обратиться.В общем ситуация такая: На протяжении 2х дней у меня болит шейный-грудной отдел как будто давит что то там,режет,колит и просто болит.Иногда при глуб.вдохах боль усиливается и глуб.вдох не делается на 100%.От этого усугубляется состояние.Далее,Опять же я думаю это позвоночник,в груди мучает меня что то! не могу уже это терпеть,в любое время суток что бы я не делал где бы я не был,вот внезапно как будто сдавило легкие/сердце и пропало дыхание на 1-2сек,в жар бросает голова кружится,иногда темные вспышки в глазах(мушки),вот такие толчки как бы.Я бы сказал это основная моя проблема беспокойства,слышал что это могут быть экстрасистолы.У меня работа то не особо тяжелая но жить с этим трудно( не пью не курю.Я даже к девушке в Краснодар не могу поехать из-за страхов что будет в дороге со мной что то плохое( из-за моих проблем со здоровьем.Я её так скоро потеряю ей надоест что я не еду к ней и бросит меня.Где же 2014й год...в нем было все идеально.Я жду вашей помощи товарищи,помогите чем нибудь умоляю.


----------



## alt-sp (20 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте.
Вы столько всего написали, но не выложили ни одного исследования.
Оформите тему как подобает, выложите фото исследований, назначений, рекомендаций - может и придет какая идея.
Один-то на улицу теперь ходите?


----------



## горошек (20 Фев 2016)

Я тоже не врач, но мне кажется, что вам, Александр, нужен психиатр хороший. Тут без приличных препаратов и на долгое время не обойтись. А если так переживаете за позвоночник, то где мрт? Если там что и покажет, то лечить будете параллельно с психиатром. Чувство нехватки воздуха самый характерный признак панических атак и всд.


----------



## Александр2015 (21 Фев 2016)

Результаты обследования,а толку их выкладывать.На них я здоров,вот про МРТ идея,сделаю.Хотел ещё в придачу узи сердца и брюшной полости сделать.Но все равно за ответы и советы благодарю.


----------



## горошек (21 Фев 2016)

Ну раз на них здоровы, значит здоровы. А наощущать себе можно что угодно. Моя знакомая, при подозрении с чужой глупой подачи на отклонения в сердце сразу начала задыхаться. Но как только сделала эхо кг, которое показало, что всё нормально, то всё у неё и прошло. Но вас даже документальное подтверждение не останавливает. Махровая психиатрия. Я тоже была больна. После того, как работала за себя и за сменщицу в невероятно стрессовых условиях. Да, и спина болела, и руки, и в голове не пойми что, и t даже поднималась. Во второй половине дня просто падала и часа 2-3 валялась. А таблетки надо подбирать. Мне подошёл грандаксин, пикамелон, на ночь реланиум или фенозепам. Пробовала атаракс, от него слабость была. От фенибута ходила и плакала, но расслабил. И всё это не одним днём решается. Месяцы и даже годы. Мне все говорили, что меня надо класть, но не куда. Я выкарабкалась сама, больничные брала, но мало. Нервная система тоже болеет, как и другие органы. Лечите её у хорошего психиатра. А то что в норме, лечить не надо. Если мрт что покажет, займитесь и этим, но параллельно с н с.


----------



## Александр2015 (21 Фев 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну раз на них здоровы, значит здоровы. А наощущать себе можно что угодно...


СПАСИБО за ответ горошек)


----------



## горошек (21 Фев 2016)

Александр2015 написал(а):


> СПАСИБО за ответ горошек)


хотела написать вам в личку, но не знаю как. придётся здесь. Вам про ощущения. Ну, с задыхаемостью я жила годами. Чем больше стараешься сделать вдох, тем хуже становится. Лечь и начать дышать неглубоко, стараясь успокоиться. И про ощущения: было такое, что во рту всё жгло. После сна ничего, а с каждой едой и глотанием слюны всё сильнее. к вечеру во рту всё сухо, жжёт весь рот и язык, при попытке проглотить слюну паника. Вышла из этого почти без лекарств. Главное понять: я болен, да, больна моя нервная система и искать пути её лечения. и отдыхать побольше. чая минимум, фильмы только весёлые. я не могла новости смотреть, как покажут случай какой нехороший - у меня мандраж. удачи вам.


----------



## La murr (21 Фев 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> хотела написать вам в личку, но не знаю как


 *горошек*, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20432/


----------



## Легенда (21 Фев 2016)

Александр,если это не невроз,то просто ипохондрия)).К психиатру на гипноз можно сходить..


----------



## Александр2015 (21 Фев 2016)

Легенда написал(а):


> Александр,если это не невроз,то просто ипохондрия)).К психиатру на гипноз можно сходить..


O_O на гипноз.Нет не пойду на гипноз.Ну его на.


----------



## горошек (22 Фев 2016)

Александр, вы просите советов, но не преемлете ни одного вида лечения. То работа, то неохота, а ещё деньги немалые потребуются. А волшебной палочки нет. Да и не феи здесь. Хотя и феи могут фейнуть, а могут и навеячить


----------



## Александр2015 (24 Фев 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Александр, вы просите советов, но не преемлете ни одного вида лечения. То работа, то неохота, а ещё деньги немалые потребуются. А волшебной палочки нет. Да и не феи здесь. Хотя и феи могут фейнуть, а могут и навеячить


) Палочку волшебную хочу)



Легенда написал(а):


> Александр,если это не невроз,то просто ипохондрия)).К психиатру на гипноз можно сходить..


Был я у психиатра,1 сеанс всего,но на первом же сеансе он сказал что у меня невроз и ничего страшного со мной не твориться на самом деле.А что такое ипохондрия ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2016)

Вот тут как раз интернет в помощь.
Все у Вас хорошо!

Кстати, и я хочу волшебную палочку! Хочуууу (длинно и со слезами)!


----------



## Александр2015 (24 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот ту как раз интернет в помощь.
> Все у Вас хорошо!
> 
> Кстати, и я хочу волшебную палочку! Хочуууу (длинно и со слезами)!


Надеюсь что все хорошо.Мне спортом можно заниматься? а то я даже зарядки перестал делать потому что один раз когда делал приседания,в животе произошел как толчок внутренний,так вот не знаю как объяснить,в общем не на долго пропало дыхание на 1-2сек.Я так понял что эти толчки давят на органы дыхания и получается такой эффект.Я уже с ума схожу от этого всего.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2016)

Потому и сходите, что дорисовываете себе то, чего не может быть!
Надо заниматься. ЛФК с постепенным увеличением за три месяца, до тренировок в зале.


----------



## Александр2015 (24 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому и сходите, что дорисовываете себе то, чего не может быть!
> Надо заниматься. ЛФК с постепенным увеличением за три месяца, до тренировок в зале.


Я понял.Спасибо за ответы и советы.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Потому и сходите, что дорисовываете себе то, чего не может быть!
> Надо заниматься. ЛФК с постепенным увеличением за три месяца, до тренировок в зале.


ЛФК это куда то ездить же надо наверно а я не в состоянии.Если на работе я на больничный пойду меня нафиг уволят.Людей нет ещё и я уйду.Не хочу терять работу.Без дохода буду.Зал,хм...ну спортзал по весне возможно будет.На работе у меня каждый день нагрузки физические но не серьезные.


----------



## горошек (24 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот ту как раз интернет в помощь.
> Все у Вас хорошо!
> 
> Кстати, и я хочу волшебную палочку! Хочуууу (длинно и со слезами)!


Не... Палочки пожалуй многовато.... "Феем" быть большая ответственность. Вот фейнёшь раз несколько, а потом вдруг такого нафеячишь.... Особенно, под плохое настроение. Вот рыбку золотую... Меня б и три желания устроили. И все не о себе....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2016)

Работа до 18, потом дома.


----------



## Александр2015 (25 Фев 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Работа до 18, потом дома.


После работы заниматься дома,окей я попробую.


----------



## Александр2015 (28 Фев 2016)

Доброго времени суток уважаемые врачи и форумчане,стал делать упражнения+отжимания,завтра на работу,после работы не смотря на усталость тоже заниматься? у меня один простой вопрос,если будет что то болеть и покалывать в области сердца,или будут толчки про которые я говорил,игнорировать все эти симптомы так сказать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2016)

Вы же убедились, что у Вас нет больного сердца!
Значит игнорировать.
Только учитывайте свою готовность к нагрузкам, а то если админа, не ходящего в тренировочный зал, послать в деревню на картошку, его увезут с переутомлением с первого рядка.


----------



## Александр2015 (28 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы же убедились, что у Вас нет больного серда!
> Значит игнорировать.
> Только учитывайте свою готовность к нагрузкам, а то если админа, не ходящего в тренировочный зал, послать в деревню на картошку, его увезут с переутомлением с первого рядка.


 понятно) у меня знакомый директор ''Магнита'' в общем его позвали помочь по дружбе к товарищу щебенку на тачке повозить/погрузить) стройка дачи была.Речь о том что он тяжелее ручки шариковой вряд ли поднимал) через час он на такси домой поехал уставший)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2016)

Александр2015 написал(а):


> понятно) у меня знакомый директор ''Магнита'' в общем его позвали помочь по дружбе к товарищу щебенку на тачке повозить/погрузить) стройка дачи была.Речь о том что он тяжелее ручки шариковой вряд ли поднимал) через час он на такси домой поехал уставший)


А пиво и шашлык!


----------



## Александр2015 (28 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А пиво и шашлык!


шутите) кстати про пиво и шашлык,я иногда пью и пиво и крепче напитки,не поверите но когда веселье идет,состояние идеальное организма.Вот правда бывают потом отходняки тяжелые еще и ВСД дает знать о себе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Фев 2016)

Так это главное подтверждение отсутствия физической болезни.


----------



## Александр2015 (29 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так это главное подтверждение отсутствия физической болезни.


Ну понятно.А что делать если при упражнениях при зарядке(развод рук в разные стороны)между лопаток побаливает(грудной отдел) продолжать занятия или же нет? пресс можно качать? а то живот наел из-за этой долбаной ВСД


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Фев 2016)

Продолжать до боли и чуть на боль. 
Задача не чтобы не было боли вообще!
А чтобы были боли на тренировках, а не в обычной жизни.


----------



## Александр2015 (29 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Продолжать до боли и чуть на боль.
> Задача не чтобы не было боли вообще!
> А чтобы были боли на тренировках, а не в обычной жизни.


я всё понял


----------



## Александр2015 (29 Фев 2016)

Добрый день всем.Вот буквально 5 минут назад вернулся из магазина,дело такое,в целом день не плохо прошел,но когда шел в магазин,ничего не болело,мысли о работе все нормально,не было тревоги и.т.д в общем иду я и внезапно в груди как будто остановилось дыхание на пару секунд просто пропало дыхание,шел не быстро.Очень ощущение было странное и беспокойное.Что это могло быть? никаких панических атак не было,день на позитиве проходил пока не эта хрень.


----------



## Легенда (29 Фев 2016)

Александр,это похоже на невроз.Загуглите в инете"Затрудненный вдох".Это одно из проявлений невротического состояния.


----------



## Александр2015 (29 Фев 2016)

Легенда написал(а):


> Александр,это похоже на невроз.Загуглите в инете"Затрудненный вдох".Это одно из проявлений невротического состояния.


Вот я понимаю невроз это когда состояние там не спокойное,волнение или еще что то.А тут на ровном месте такое без признаков каких либо.


----------



## Легенда (29 Фев 2016)

Неврастения и невроз разные вещи.У Вас похоже ипохондрический невроз..Попейте валерианы или пустырника..


----------



## Александр2015 (29 Фев 2016)

Легенда написал(а):


> Неврастения и невроз разные вещи.У Вас похоже ипохондрический невроз..Попейте валерианы или пустырника..


хмда как вы не поймете,даже если я лежу смотрю комедию и я спокоен или радостный или смешно,эти симптомы так же бывают.Они в любое время появляются.


----------



## Александр2015 (2 Мар 2016)

Доброго времени суток,сегодня заметил интересную вещь.С полки не мог снять коробку,подпрыгнул,приземлился и в груди что то сотряслось и после этого произошло как будто замирание дыхания в груди в общем то о чем я говорил.Что это может быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2016)

Детренированность к прыжкам.


----------



## горошек (2 Мар 2016)

Ну произошло и произошло. Ни чем же вам не навредило это. Может у нас у всех так бывает, но никто не прислушивается к таким свои ощущениям. Ну, сходите вы уже всё таки к хорошему психиатру и подробно ему всё изложите.


----------



## Александр2015 (2 Мар 2016)

хм...раньше просто не было таких симптомов никогда вот и внимание обращать было не на что


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2016)

Начинайте прыгать, понемногу и чаще. Пройдет.


----------



## Александр2015 (2 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Начинайте прыгать, понемногу и чаще. Пройдет.


Понятно.Хорошо буду прыгать каждый день с утра как встану)


----------



## Александр2015 (9 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Начинайте прыгать, понемногу и чаще. Пройдет.


Доброго времени суток.Методика прыжков не дала результатов к сожалению.Более того,когда я делаю наклон или приседаю в груди что то сжимается и ощущение как будто сдавливает и сердце и легкие мешая дышать! у меня впечатление что это все либо из-за спины либо от ЖКТ исходит! прошу прощения может кто то сочтет бредом мои смс но факт есть факт и это меня серьезно волнует.Помните я говорил что когда пью все нормально? так вот мы пили в пятницу,пиво+шашлык я был выпивший и пошел переключить песню на муз.центре и в груди вы не поверите что было,такой же спазм как и в трезвом виде.Иногда после кашля бывает такое даже.Хотя кашель слабый и очень редкий.Потом стал чувствовать что то в пищеводе,как будто на него давит слегка что то.Кто то говорил про панические атаки,так это вряд ли они так себя проявляют) болит затылок каждый день ещё.Колит в спине.Ничего не пью из таблеток сейчас.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Мар 2016)

Так может надо принимать, антидепрессанты.


----------



## Александр2015 (9 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так может надо принимать, антидепрессанты.


У меня нет депрессии.Я в основном спокоен и эти спазмы не выбирают время и состояние моего организма.Они просто появляются нежданно.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так может надо принимать, антидепрессанты.


и ещё один вопрос.Этот недуг который у меня,есть какое то название у него? что это такое?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Мар 2016)

Тогда к пульмогологу и кардиологу, если ничего не найдут, то только в эмоциях и искать будем.


----------



## Александр2015 (9 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда к пульмогологу и кардиологу, если ничего не найдут, то только в эмоциях и искать будем.


был я год назад у кардиолога и не у одного.А пульмонологов нет у нас в городе


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Мар 2016)

Нашли что-то?


----------



## Александр2015 (9 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нашли что-то?


один кардиолог тогда помню направил на ЭКГ,там все в норме.Потом я усомнился в кардиологе которого я прошел в поликлинике сделав ЭКГ и я поехал в центр.диагностики и платно наблюдался некоторое время у кардиолога.Но не об этом речь,кардиолог назначила мне не различные сердечные обследования а РЭГ в общем обследование головы.И назначила лодоз и тералиджен пить вот и все.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Мар 2016)

То есть все врачи сходятся в одном.


----------



## Александр2015 (9 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть все врачи сходятся в одном.


не знаю,меня волнует то факт что я чувствую эти самые спазмы и.т.д а мне не назначали нормальные обследования


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2016)

Нормальные это экг, ещё лучше экг (суточный монитор) в момент спазма, но для этого надо найти способ провоцировать этот спазм и делать суточный монитор только при полном понимании, что спазм произойдёт.
Флюорография лёгких, функция внешнего дыхания (пневмотахометрия и спирометрия с пробами на бронхоспазм). Анализ крови и мочи. Рентгенография грудного и шлейного отдела. Осмотр пульмонолога, кардиолога, невролога, вертебролога. Обследование у психотерапевта.


----------



## Julia04 (10 Мар 2016)

У меня невроз по всему телу гуляет: то колит со стороны сердца, то дыхание сбиваться,то начнет желудок ломить, то левый глаз дергаться без остановки, то плечи спазмировать, то голова мутная, то давление подскачит. Тоже все непроизвольно, в любой момент. Стараюсь  не обращать внимания, потому что надоело уже его обращать). Если посильней начинает, то пью половинку атаракса и сразу легче). Не циклитесь на этих ощущениях).


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> У меня невроз по всему телу гуляет: то колит со стороны сердца, то дыхание сбиваться,то начнет желудок ломить, то левый глаз дергаться без остановки, то плечи спазмировать, то голова мутная, то давление подскачит. Тоже все непроизвольно, в любой момент. Стараюсь  не обращать внимания, потому что надоело уже его обращать). Если посильней начинает, то пью половинку атаракса и сразу легче). Не циклитесь на этих ощущениях).


ага не все так просто.Старался не думать и не обращать внимания,но каждый раз когда такой спазм,сразу о смерти мысли и что неизбежен конец.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нормальные это экг, ещё лучше экг (суточный монитор) в момент спазма, но для этого надо найти способ провоцировать этот спазм и делать суточный монитор только при полном понимании, что спазм произойдёт.
> Флюорография лёгких, функция внешнего дыхания (пневмотахометрия и спирометрия с пробами на бронхоспазм). Анализ крови и мочи. Рентгенография грудного и шлейного отдела. Осмотр пульмонолога, кардиолога, невролога, вертебролога. Обследование у психотерапевта.


половины анализов я не смогу пройти по одной простой причине что у нас нет таких врачей.А экг(монитор,холтеры или еще что там) мне не назначали попросту.Даже узи сердца не назначили.Знаете что,когда я впервые общался с кардиологом на меня смотрели как на дибила который несет ересь какую то.Так что так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2016)

Так Вы и на нас так же смотрите.
Мы говорим, что Вам бы разораться с паническими атаками (страх смерти), а Вы:
- Нет, дебилы, у меня больной позвоночник!


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так Вы и на нас так же смотрите.
> Мы говорим, что Вам бы разораться с паническими атаками (страх смерти), а Вы:
> - Нет, дебилы, у меня больной позвоночник!


Прошу прощения,я просто хотел понять одну простую истину,все что со мной происходит носит какой характер и опасно ли это вот и все.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2016)

Не опасно. Но тут главное не слова, а самопонимание. Самопонимание у большинства не приходит, прока он не пройдет все иследования, не убедится что врачи ничего не не нашли.


----------



## Легенда (10 Мар 2016)

Александр2015 написал(а):


> Прошу прощения,я просто хотел понять одну простую истину,все что со мной происходит носит какой характер и опасно ли это вот и все.


Саша,вся психосоматика из головы((


----------



## Julia04 (10 Мар 2016)

Попробуйте  в воображении  развить ситуацию дальше от того  момента как вам стало очень плохо, например, вы идете по улице, вдруг становится плохо,  сейчас потеряете сознание и упадете прямо в грязную весеннюю лужу. Как вы себе представляете, как ситуация может развиваться дальше?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Попробуйте  в воображении  развить ситуацию дальше от того  момента как вам стало очень плохо, например, вы идете по улице, вдруг становится плохо,  сейчас потеряете сознание и упадете прямо в грязную весеннюю лужу. Как вы себе представляете, как ситуация может развиваться дальше?


Встал и пошел!
Мужик же!


----------



## Julia04 (10 Мар 2016)

В конце-концов мир не без добрых людей. Помогут. Скорую накройняк вызовут. Жалко конечно что перепачкано все будет)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2016)

Страшна не та грязь, в которую ты падаешь, а та грязь, которой тебя закидывают!


----------



## Julia04 (10 Мар 2016)

Я считаю важно понимать, что тебе обязательно помогут если тебе вдруг станет плохо. Я не думаю что все люди пройдут мимо человека которому плохо, уверена что большинство все таки поможет!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2016)

Очеь правильно!


----------



## Julia04 (10 Мар 2016)

Так что в луже валяться придется недолго)


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Страшна не та грязь, в которую ты падаешь, а та грязь, которой тебя закидывают!


Благодарю за помощь.


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

Легенда написал(а):


> Саша,вся психосоматика из головы((


эх если бы я знал на 100% что это мысли и расстройства психики я бы не переживал точно.



Julia04 написал(а):


> Попробуйте  в воображении  развить ситуацию дальше от того  момента как вам стало очень плохо, например, вы идете по улице, вдруг становится плохо,  сейчас потеряете сознание и упадете прямо в грязную весеннюю лужу. Как вы себе представляете, как ситуация может развиваться дальше?


Речь о том) что я совершенно стал бояться оставаться один,идти по улице,ехать куда то,дома быть один боюсь из-за того что будет плохо и никого нет рядом и я умру вот и всё.Это уже у меня хронический страх который я никогда наверное не смогу победить.


----------



## Легенда (10 Мар 2016)

Когда все обследования с нормальными показателями  будут у Вас на руках,Вы это поймете))


----------



## Julia04 (10 Мар 2016)

Если на улице станет плохо так там полно народа, вам обязательно помогут!!!

Дома если будет плохо ,телефон сотовый в кармане носите, чтобы позвонить родственникам или скорую вызвать.

Важно понимать что Вы точно не умрете, это безобидный приступ. Вот эпилептики живут всю жизнь со своими приступами, падают где придется, потом отряхаются и дальше идут)

Главное не стесняться просить помощи у людей, если уж совсем придавило, люди ведь не звери какие-то, не набросятся не растерзают, а отнесутся с пониманием и помогут, дойти до дома например или вызвать скорую!


----------



## Легенда (10 Мар 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Важно понимать что Вы точно не умрете, это безобидный приступ. Вот эпилептики живут всю жизнь со своими приступами, падают где придется, потом отряхаются и дальше идут)



Слабое утешение))


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

Да толку,мне и психотерапевт говорил что у меня невроз и он не страшен а мне все равно страшно.


----------



## Julia04 (10 Мар 2016)

Эпилепсия серьезное заболевание, а панические атаки это курам насмех.


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Главное не стесняться просить помощи у людей, если уж совсем придавило, люди ведь не звери какие-то, не набросятся не растерзают, а отнесутся с пониманием и помогут, дойти до дома например или вызвать скорую!


Верите или нет,но я так не думаю.У меня в голове сидит мысль что что то будет и кранты мне.А вот если я с кем то,брат,мама,то у меня соответственно мыслей этих нет.


----------



## Julia04 (10 Мар 2016)

Я прекрасно понимаю вас, сама такая.

Вот страха умереть и страха самого приступа у меня уже нет, а оказаться в дурацкой ситуации мне не хочется, упасть в лужу например и лежать ждать помощи).


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Вот страха умереть и страха самого приступа у меня уже нет, а оказаться в дурацкой ситуации мне не хочется, упасть в лужу например и лежать ждать помощи).


У меня ещё каждый день как тревога может,за что то что может произойти.Но вот в чем дело,даже если я лежу смотрю кино эта хрень может дать о себе знать.(спазм)


----------



## Julia04 (10 Мар 2016)

Когда начинает накрывать приступ можно принять успокоительные ( атаракс или тералиджен или может что другое вам врач пропишет), у меня всегда есть дома на всякий случай.


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> Когда начинает накрывать приступ можно принять успокоительные ( атаракс или тералиджен или может что другое вам врач пропишет), у меня всегда есть дома на всякий случай.


Я понимаю,как же объяснить...короче как таковых приступов  у меня нету,это если один то тревожусь и.т.д я говорил уже об этом,если я дома,дома все,я лежу смотрю фильм и вдруг в груди какой то спазм опять же я его уже описывал раз 10.Резко мурашки по коже в жар бросает нечем вдох сделать.И это в обычном состоянии в состоянии покоя.


----------



## Julia04 (10 Мар 2016)

А по времени сколько длится и как потом себя чувствуете?


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

Julia04 написал(а):


> А по времени сколько длится и как потом себя чувствуете?


по времени 2-3 сек.В момент спазма,ощущаю жар,холод,мурашки,остановку дыхания(на мгновенье),сразу хочу сделать вдох глубокий а не могу,иногда в затылок отдает это,головокружение легкое.


----------



## Танюля (10 Мар 2016)

Александр2015 написал(а):


> по времени 2-3 сек.В момент спазма,ощущаю жар,холод,мурашки,остановку дыхания(на мгновенье),сразу хочу сделать вдох глубокий а не могу,иногда в затылок отдает это,головокружение легкое.


 Зайдите на сайт панических атак, там много людей с такими же симптомами как у вас. И есть рекомендации как от этого избавляются.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2016)

Александр2015 написал(а):


> Благодарю за помощь.


Намёк на то, что доктору пора из темы. Он же не соглашается с Вашей причиной! И посылает на обследование. А обследование вдруг покажет, что Вы здоровы! Давайте полью воду на Вашу мельницу.
Вопрос экстрасистолии с бигеминией ещё не закрыт.


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Намёк на то, что доктору пора из темы. Он же не соглашается с Вашей причиной! И посылает на обследование. А обследование вдруг покажет, что Вы здоровы! Давайте полью воду на Вашу мельницу.
> Вопрос экстрасистолии с бигеминией ещё не закрыт.


Никого я не выгонял из темы и не намекал. Я завтра пойду к терапевту повторно и затребую чтобы меня обследовали как положено.


Танюля написал(а):


> Зайдите на сайт панических атак, там много людей с такими же симптомами как у вас. И есть рекомендации как от этого избавляются.


это не панические атаки я уверен на 100%


----------



## doc (10 Мар 2016)

Я поддержу доктора Ступина.
Симптоматика очень похожа на аритмию.
Поймать можно на Холтере (суточное мониторирование).


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Я поддержу доктора Ступина.
> Симптоматика очень похожа на аритмию.
> Поймать можно на Холтере (суточное мониторирование).


Ну даже если так,опасно это ?


----------



## doc (10 Мар 2016)

Как правило, нет.
Но сначала нужно всё-таки установить диагноз.


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Как правило, нет.
> Но сначала нужно всё-таки установить диагноз.


Ага,вот почему вы и доктор Ступин не рядом? почему меня окружают не такие врачи как вы? мне назначают не то что надо,вместо узи назначают знаете что...ничего! иди домой у тебя ВСД вот так вот


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2016)

И самое смешное, что они правы, у Вас ВСД.


----------



## Александр2015 (10 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И самое смешное, что они правы, у Вас ВСД.


Вам я верю больше чем им


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2016)

Неправильно. Верить Инету нельзя.


----------



## Александр2015 (11 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно. Верить Инету нельзя.


можно.На мой взгляд от вас и то больше пользы тут нежели там у меня.


----------



## Легенда (11 Мар 2016)

> это не панические атаки я уверен на 100%


А сами Вы что думаете у Вас есть?


----------



## Александр2015 (11 Мар 2016)

Был сегодня в поликлинике,хотел  попасть к гастроэнтерологу,он на больничном.У меня какие то расстройства с желудком и пищеводом.Потом хотел зайти к психотерапевту и его не было.Что у меня есть? я чем то болен но не паническими атаками.


----------



## Танюля (11 Мар 2016)

_Жалобы на чувство затрудненного дыхания, ком в горле, чувство нехватки воздуха, чувство остановки дыхания, боли в области сердца или в груди, чувство стеснения в груди и связанные с этим ощущения страха и беспокойства. В большинстве случаев эти симптомы не связаны ни с болезнью легких, ни с болезнью сердца и являются проявлением гипервентиляционного синдрома – очень распространенного вегетативного расстройства, которым страдают от 10 до 15% всего взрослого населения. Гипервентиляционный синдром является одной из наиболее расспространенных ВСД. _

Может почитаете про этот синдром, вдруг что прояснится.


----------



## Александр2015 (11 Мар 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> Может почитаете про этот синдром, вдруг что прояснится.


похожие симптомы у меня не спорю,но я чувствую что они не надуманные как говорят.-Ты сам все напридумывал себе и ты не болен.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2016)

Неправильно. Есть симуляция, а есть аггравация-это когда есть немного, а пациенту кажется, что много.


----------



## Легенда (11 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно. Есть симуляция, а есть -это когда есть немного, а пациенту кажется, что много.


Вот круг и замкнулся на ИПОХОДРИИ


----------



## Александр2015 (11 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно. Есть симуляция, а есть аггравация-это когда есть немного, а пациенту кажется. что много.


Здравствуйте Доктор Ступин


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно. Есть симуляция, а есть аггравация-это когда есть немного, а пациенту кажется. что много.


Хотел спросить,из-за остеохондроза могут быть серьезные проблемы ? опасаюсь этого


----------



## горошек (11 Мар 2016)

Александр2015 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте Доктор Ступин
> 
> Хотел спросить,из-за остеохондроза могут быть серьезные проблемы ? опасаюсь этого


Вопрос не ко мне, Фёдор Петрович ответит поумнее, конечно. Но, как здесь модно писать имхо, Александр, из-за остеохондроза могут быть проблемы, в зависимости от его стадии. Ну сделайте вы уже мрт. И на счёт проявлений всд. Поймите, они происходят независимо от того, какие мысли у вас в голове на данный момент, а подсознательно, в зависимости от общего состояния вашей н с в данный период. Почему вам всё таки не сходить к психиатру, и не пролечиться длительно и серьёзно? вот расшатанность н с вполне может запустить и другие реальные проблемы и с желудком, и с сердцем, чаще функционального характера. И перестаньте объяснять, как тяжело попасть к врачам, тем более к хорошим. Мы все в одной стране живём, знаем. Но находят люди, кто захочет. Ипохондрия тоже налицо, но уже обросшая и другой симптоматикой.


----------



## Александр2015 (11 Мар 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Вопрос не ко мне, Фёдор Петрович ответит поумнее, конечно. Но, как здесь модно писать имхо, Александр, из-за остеохондроза могут быть проблемы, в зависимости от его стадии. Ну сделайте вы уже мрт. И на счёт проявлений всд. Поймите, они происходят независимо от того, какие мысли у вас в голове на данный момент, а подсознательно, в зависимости от общего состояния вашей н с в данный период. Почему вам всё таки не сходить к психиатру, и не пролечиться длительно и серьёзно? вот расшатанность н с вполне может запустить и другие реальные проблемы и с желудком, и с сердцем, чаще функционального характера. И перестаньте объяснять, как тяжело попасть к врачам, тем более к хорошим. Мы все в одной стране живём, знаем. Но находят люди, кто захочет. Ипохондрия тоже налицо, но уже обросшая и другой симптоматикой.


Спасибо за ответ Горошек.На МРТ вероятнее всего в понедельник-вторник поеду.А психиатр,как поймаю его,так поймаю,потому что он очень неуловимый человек) а записаться к нему практически без вариантов.Но я сегодня же был в поликлинике,взял номер регистратуры я хочу к гастроэнтерологу попасть ещё а он болеет,и к неврологу зайти надо а там запись чуть ли не за неделю.Так что завтра суббота я уже нихрена не успеваю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2016)

Александр2015 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте Доктор Ступин
> 
> Хотел спросить,из-за остеохондроза могут быть серьезные проблемы ? опасаюсь этого


Нет.


----------



## Александр2015 (11 Мар 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет.


Я понял


----------



## Александр2015 (19 Мар 2016)

Доброго времени суток.Дело такое что завтра придется ехать самому в город,а у меня эти страхи и тревоги.Я уже привык ездить не один по городу и ходить.Что мне делать? может выпить что то?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2016)

По инету, можем порекомендовать только коньяк или любой БАД с успокаивающим действием.
Сами ведь все понимаете, а к врачу не идете.


----------



## mahito (26 Июл 2016)

Прочитала я все это. И грустно и смешно. Лет этак 12 назад я была полностью похожа на этого молодого человека.  От чего меня только не лечили. Денег сколько отдала.Всем своим близким нервы истрепала, надоела им. Но потом нашла хорошего психотерапевта. Грамотного. И он меня вразумил, голову мне поставил на место. Я ему благодарна очень. А все болячки (остеохандроз) я потом лечила уже в нормальном состоянии. Без паники.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2016)

Молодого человека нет на форуме, так что очевидно и он нашел специалиста.
Или ушел в запой, учитывая мою последнюю рекомендацию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2016)

Только в запой не надо!
Вам к врачу.


----------



## Александр2015 (4 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только в запой не надо!
> Вам к врачу.


А молодой человек на форуме снова) и не пью я) крайне редко


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2017)

А к врачу сходили?


----------



## Александр2015 (4 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А к врачу сходили?


Был у ортопеда носил снимки грудного отдела,сказал ничего серьезного и делать массажи.Сейчас работы ооооочень много я таскаю рубероид по 50кг рулон на 5й этаж пешком,кровельные работы выполняем с напарником,это бабки хорошие,сезон,но времени нихрена нет.По прежнему если пью в компании и.т.д праздник,ничего не болит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2017)

Вот и хорошо!
Работа, она тоже лечит!


----------



## Александр2015 (5 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот и хорошо!
> Работа, она тоже лечит!


 Думаете такая работа лечит? я вот не уверен.Спина каменная.Пульс повышается 2-3 рулона поднял сердце стучит как бешеное отдышался и пошел опять.Ну если такая работа лечит то я не собираюсь увольняться.


----------



## VV1987 (5 Мар 2017)

Если 50 таскаешь на 5 этаж, то пояс штангиста (или карсет), будет не лишним.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2017)

К эндокринологу надо бы.


----------



## Александр2015 (5 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К эндокринологу надо бы.


Был я у него в прошлом году,и узи щитовидки делал.Всё отлично.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

УЗИ, а анализы?
Кардиолог?


----------



## Александр2015 (6 Мар 2017)

Анализы Щитовидки в норме,врач при мне все расписал и показал на листике.Кардиолог...сколько можно? я знаю что я болен но они не хотят искать причину и ставить диагноз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Они и не должны ставить диагноз, ведь вы не больны. Они должны сделать осмотр, обязательно послушать на предмет шумов, может ЭКГ и УЗИ сердца, и сказать что вы здоровы.
Как эндокринолог.
Если везде здоров, но болеет, то это от нервов.


----------



## Александр2015 (6 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Они и не должны ставить диагноз, ведь вы не больны. Они должны сделать осмотр, обязательно послушать на предмет шумов, может ЭКГ и УЗИ сердца, и сказать что вы здоровы.
> Как эндокринолог.
> Если везде здоров, но болеет, то это от нервов.


Слушали меня и нет шумов.Месяц назад делалась флюшка и снимки груд.отдела.Я болел,назначали анализы ну и я попросил чтобы ещё и снимки сделать грудного раз болею) всё до кучи,поправился и поехал со снимками к ортопеду(про него выше писал).Что ещё,Узи сердца не делалось,никто не назначал.Экг раз 20 за всё время наверное сделали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Вот это и хотел услышать.
Вы здоровы.


----------



## Александр2015 (6 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот это и хотел услышать.
> Вы здоровы.


Надеюсь что так


----------



## Evpatiy (6 Мар 2017)

Подводный камень всяких комплексных обследований в том,что обязательно что-нибудь да найдут.Не факт,что болезни.Скорее отклонения,особенности ,аномалии организма,которые скорее всего с Вашим состоянием никак не связаны.И если Вы человек впечатлительный,то можете здорово на этом "зациклиться"


----------



## Александр2015 (6 Мар 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Подводный камень всяких комплексных обследований в том,что обязательно что-нибудь да найдут.Не факт,что болезни.Скорее отклонения,особенности ,аномалии организма,которые скорее всего с Вашим состоянием никак не связаны.И если Вы человек впечатлительный,то можете здорово на этом "зациклиться"


Впечатлительный и эмоциональный.Есть такое.Хотя очень спокойный) подводный камень у меня собственно один,продолжают беспокоить спазмы чуть ниже мечевидного отростка,или даже как будто из желудка идут они,при наклонах бывают,бывают в состоянии покоя,короче говоря что то есть и оно не прошло,а тревоги и ПА они почти к нулю свелись.


----------



## Evpatiy (6 Мар 2017)

Александр2015 написал(а):


> Впечатлительный и эмоциональный.Есть такое.Хотя очень спокойный) подводный камень у меня собственно один,продолжают беспокоить спазмы чуть ниже мечевидного отростка,или даже как будто из желудка идут они,при наклонах бывают,бывают в состоянии покоя,короче говоря что то есть и оно не прошло,а тревоги и ПА они почти к нулю свелись.


Не читайте про болячки в интернете никогда)


----------



## Александр2015 (7 Мар 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Не читайте про болячки в интернете никогда)


)


----------



## Maks07 (21 Сен 2017)

Отказ от всех вредных привычек,  соблюдение режима дня, прочитать книги Курпатова(обязательно), приём антидепрессантов(только под контролем и
 по назначению вегетолога, психиатра или психотерапевта). Жить по принципу делать то чего бишься, на сколько сильным бы не был страх. Физические упражнения бег, ну или как я на велике катаюсь.Контрастный душ. Влюбиться))) Меньше общаться с теми от кого исходит много негатива. Скачать приложение СТОП ПАНИКА на телефон.
Ну и конечно же сходить к психотерапевту или психологу. Стараться как можно меньше нервничать и забивать на все симптомы. Панические атаки не возникают от остеохондроза)))


----------



## Serg33 (21 Сен 2017)

Maks07 написал(а):


> Панические атаки не возникают от остеохондроза)))


А вы кто такой что бы так заявлять?
Вообщето разная степень остеохондроза бывает. 
Так вот бывает такой сильный спазм мышц при обострении остеохондроза (допустим грыжа в шее или в грудном отделе) который в свою очередь может мешать просто напросто дышать нормально что тут млин по неволе запаникуешь даже если по натуре всю жизнь был спокоен как слон. Так что вы нам тут бабушку не лохматте, если не в теме так не стоит и писать.


----------



## Maks07 (21 Сен 2017)

Родной то есть ты хочешь сказать что у молодого парня в течении такого длительного времени не проходит обострение?))) Занятно)))
Я заявляю как человек который не раз сталкивался с обострением шейного остеохондроза и обладателя протрузий в шейном отделе точно говорю что они не связаны с ПА.
Обострение может дать толчёк к возникновению ПА, но оно ведь в любом случае пройдёт после курса НПВС как пройдёт и миофасциальный синдром после мидокалма)))
Останется только невроз и ПА которые закрепились после попыток избегать мест или событий провоцирующих возникновение ПА.
Курпатов "Таблетка от страха" прочитать обязательно, где болит на ночь долгитом мазать, из антидепрессантов ципрамил мне подошёл, самый мягкий и в тоже время мощный препарат.
Хватит винить бедные кости и мышцы они хорошие, они не виноваты)))
Пойду на велике покатаюсь, а то чего то воздуха не хватает и сердце остановилось)))

Сань привет! У меня было постоянное головокружение из за функционального блока c0-c1-ç2 был нарушен венозный отток крови из головы. Доктор Ступин убрал его, кровоток восстановился, голова не кружится, а вот ПА остались)))


----------



## Serg33 (21 Сен 2017)

@Maks07, то что ПА бывают и от остеохондроза это факт! точно проверено на себе.
И смотря что вы называете обострением, некоторые обострением называют сильную боль, а некотрый распространённый спазм мышец что вздохнуть тяжело.
Боли может и не быть у вас а мышцы могут пережимать сосуды вплоть до гипоксии у некоторых доходило и здесь описания есть. Как говориться хондроз это болезнь с тысячью симптомов у каждого могут быть свои.

Да я как бы и не говорил что у вас ПА от хондроза. Панические атаки не только от остеохондроза бывают, откуда мне знать может у вас скачет давление или ещё какие нить паталогии есть.


----------



## alt-sp (21 Сен 2017)

Maks07 написал(а):


> но оно ведь в любом случае пройдёт  как пройдёт и миофасциальный синдром после мидокалма)))


МФС не лечиться миорелаксантом, не нужно плодить заблуждения на медецинском форуме!


----------



## Maks07 (21 Сен 2017)

@Александр2015, @Serg33, у меня разомкнутый Виллизиев круг, тобиш отсутствие задних соединительных артерий. Это считается вариантом развития нормальным, даже в летчики берут. Но вот когда одну из артерий пережала спазмированная мышца все прелести гипоксии ощутил, стоять не мог просто даже штормило во все стороны. Есть на сайте моя история "Состояние ёжика в тумане".
Так к чему я это сейчас объективно могу сказать что было хреново не от панических атак, а именно от зажатых вен и артерий. А ПА вызывали не мышцы и артерии, а места, мысли и события. Даже если сильно в туалет захочешь может вызвать ПА)))
Просто парню нужно попасть именно к доктору МАНУАЛЬНОМУ ТЕРАПЕВТУ чтоб посмотрел и сказал есть проблемы с суставами и костями. Неврологи не помогут с своими сосудистыми препаратами если есть функциональный блок. Неврологи в большинстве своём незнают так как не сталкиваются с этой проблемой.


----------



## Maks07 (21 Сен 2017)

alt-sp написал(а):


> МФС не лечиться миорелаксантом, не нужно плодить заблуждения на медецинском форуме!


За слова не цепляйся умник ппц прям врач))) Лечение комплексное.


----------



## Serg33 (21 Сен 2017)

Maks07 написал(а):


> У меня разомкнутый Виллизиев круг, тобиш отсутствие задних соединительных артерий. Это считается вариантом развития нормальным, даже в летчики берут. Но вот когда одну из артерий пережала спазмированная мышца все прелести гипоксии ощутил, стоять не мог просто даже штормило во все стороны. Есть на сайте моя история "Состояние ёжика в тумане".
> ...


Ну так никто не спорит что панические атаки бывают от того что человек впадает в панику симптом то так и называется но тут важен тригер в одном случае является один из симптомов остеохондроза, в другом случае что нить ещё....
Вы же не впадали в панические атаки всю жизнь т.е. когда было все хорошо всегда есть тригер (значит в организме что то изменилось что вызывает у вас тревогу а потом это развивается в панику)

У меня один хороший друг это мануальный терапевт - невролог я вам так скажу не обязательно даже при первой проблеме бижать и сорить деньгами к мануалу есть очень хорошие упражнения которые снимают функциональные блоки.
Да и мануалов я прошел не мало и половина из них просто барыги не бе не ме только бабло сдоить а толу нет


----------



## Maks07 (21 Сен 2017)

@Serg33, ну да все индивидуально, врачей много а докторов единицы. Мне повезло я попал к Фёдору Петровичу.


----------



## Alik (22 Сен 2017)

@Maks07, добрый день! Напишите, пожалуйста, как и за какое время вам удалось вылечить головокружение. У меня такая же проблема и Визиллиев круг тоже разомкнут. Что делал Ступин? Мануальную терапию или мягкотканевую? Какие еще процедуры вам помогли избавится от постоянной шаткости и слабости?


----------



## Maks07 (23 Сен 2017)

@Alik, и то и то я думаю, комплексно лечился в центре у доктора Ступина. Как блок убрали, так дня через 2-3 шаткость ушла.


----------



## Ирина шишова (6 Окт 2017)

Как вообще обнаружились у вас эти проблемы?


----------



## Александр2015 (28 Окт 2017)

И снова здравствуйте! Долго меня не было тут.Но я вернулся не просто так,а с вопросом(как всегда).2 дня назад с утра,проснулся,перевернулся на спину,и как то голову повернул что аж стукнуло в шее..как то с хрустом стукнуло.Резкая режущая боль была секунд 10,но это ничего,боль на 100% не прошла,в первый день при малейшем повороте головы боль возвращалась почти с удвоенной силой,потом распространилась боль и далее по спине,сегодня я шёл в свою комнату а на входе в дверном проёме у меня турничок такой,перекладинка,повис на несколько сек.и ощутил внутренний хруст не сильный,боли не было никакой а просто как будто вытянулся позвонок что ли.Тянет правую сторону спины когда сидишь на пример за компом час где то,пример,сегодня,искал фильмы для скачки и общался в соц.сетях,не засекал но не менее часа прошло как стало тянуть спину именно в правой стороне ближе к лопатке,причем не отпускает пока не ляжешь и не распрямишь спину.С отдохнувшей спиной можно снова садиться но опять через время тоже самое.Раньше никогда такого не было.Что делать,фиг знает,может лк? И конечно замирания,шевеления,перевороты,остановки,и.т.д в груди не прошли...я болен какой то мистической болезнью какой то)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2017)

Так может к доктору сходить?


----------



## Александр2015 (29 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, хороший совет. Но к какому? Я у многих бывал и никто мне никаких диагнозов чётких не ставил. Но проблема-то осталась.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2017)

Так диагноз-то, Вы сами написали в названии темы.
А сейчас есть боли в спине. Лечением боли в спине занимаются неврологи и ортопеды.
А пока делайте все, что положено и можно делать самому при боли в спине.


----------

